# South Bend 10" Heavy



## Canuck75 (Jan 4, 2014)

Am a novice at computers and was frustrated when trying to post my "Intro" with pictures. Maybe doing too much all at once. Anyways, here is a picture (hopefully) of my 1963 SB toolroom lathe. I bought it out of gov surplus in 1975. It had come off a navy repair ship. Missing one collet, collet nose piece, nose nut and the quick release collet lever was a bit squashed on the threaded end. 3 jaw chuck was missing the outside jaws and it did not have a 4 jaw chuck. Drive belt was cut to facilitate disassembly and moving. Of course it was painted navy grey (if it moves salute it - if it doesn't move paint it). Had heavy 3 ph 550V electrical panel on the back. All in all it was in good shape, just needed some TLC.

Sent to SB and got a parts manual and took it apart for cleanup and repaint.

Mods included gutting the electrical box(unbelievable number of wires) and using the contractor block solenoids (lucky that they operate on 115V 60hz) to control a 1 1/2hp single phase motor with the original start/stop box. Put a quick release lever on the motor belt to take the tension off the V belt when not in use, shortened the flat belt external lever shaft to put the lever closer to the cabinet and made the handle flip 90 degrees on a spring loaded ball. Now nothing is in the way of my knee when using the lathe.

Hope you find this interesting.


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Jan 4, 2014)

Wow wow wow!  Beautiful machine!  I have a 1965 Floor model, but always loved the look of the 1960's bench and that big logo.  

Did you repaint it inside and out??  It looks like a million bucks!  I like the switch...

Bernie


----------



## Canuck75 (Jan 4, 2014)

itsme_Bernie said:


> Wow wow wow!  Beautiful machine!  I have a 1965 Floor model, but always loved the look of the 1960's bench and that big logo.
> 
> Did you repaint it inside and out??  It looks like a million bucks!  I like the switch...
> 
> Bernie




Yes, repainted with the exception of that under motor tray you see - some day I'll get to it! That control switch is original. When I got the lathe I contacted SB with the serial number, got the shipping date, vending agent, subsequent purchaser so that I had it's history, and got a parts manual as well. Took it completely apart, painted everything and then reassembled. A good way to get to know your machine.


Canuck75


----------



## radial1951 (Jan 5, 2014)

WOW is right! The Heavy Ten is a lovely machine and you have done it justice. I got mine in '75 too, but it's a '47 model. Not much changed over the years, still the best small lathe for home use (that should start a war!). Far more rigid than any 9 incher.

Of course they were very expensive in their day, not many hobbyists could afford one back then. Lucky for us, they were built to last.

Did you do the refurb back in the '70s or is it a recent job? Any pics of the "before" and "during"?


----------



## Canuck75 (Jan 5, 2014)

radial1951 said:


> WOW is right! The Heavy Ten is a lovely machine and you have done it justice. I got mine in '75 too, but it's a '47 model. Not much changed over the years, still the best small lathe for home use (that should start a war!). Far more rigid than any 9 incher.
> 
> Of course they were very expensive in their day, not many hobbyists could afford one back then. Lucky for us, they were built to last.
> 
> Did you do the refurb back in the '70s or is it a recent job? Any pics of the "before" and "during"?





I did the refurb back in 1975. Looking back I can't believe I had the guts to tear it down completely, I mean QC gearbox, headstock, apron - absolutely everything! The SB parts manual was a life saver. Just for interest I paid $1575 for it which was fortune for me at the time but I sure wanted that lathe. Here it is 39 years later and I have not regretted that decision for a minute. With regard to pictures we were not in the digital age back then so unfortunately I do not have before, during and after. Your note about how expensive these lathes were is spot on. If you had ever logged onto the South Bend internet site before they went out of business you would have seen this exact lathe listed for $15999.00 - I was stunned. Who would have bought such a machine when there own modern full geared head lathes were much cheaper as listed on the same site. I wish I had downloaded that data sheet just for a conversation piece.

Cheers and thanks for the questions.

P.S. You just got me thinking about prices so I pulled out all the data I got around the time of my purchase and the CL8187ZB lathe was listed in their "South Bend Lathe Accessories" catalogue at $3939.00


----------



## radial1951 (Jan 6, 2014)

Canuck75 said:


> I did the refurb back in 1975. Looking back I can't believe I had the guts to tear it down completely, I mean QC gearbox, headstock, apron - absolutely everything! The SB parts manual was a life saver. Just for interest I paid $1575 for it which was fortune for me at the time but I sure wanted that lathe. Here it is 39 years later and I have not regretted that decision for a minute. With regard to pictures we were not in the digital age back then so unfortunately I do not have before, during and after. Your note about how expensive these lathes were is spot on. If you had ever logged onto the South Bend internet site before they went out of business you would have seen this exact lathe listed for $15999.00 - I was stunned. Who would have bought such a machine when there own modern full geared head lathes were much cheaper as listed on the same site. I wish I had downloaded that data sheet just for a conversation piece.
> 
> Cheers and thanks for the questions.
> 
> P.S. You just got me thinking about prices so I pulled out all the data I got around the time of my purchase and the CL8187ZB lathe was listed in their "South Bend Lathe Accessories" catalogue at $3939.00



Hi *Canuck75*, I didn't say anything about prices before because I wasn't absolutely sure of the numbers my father told me many years ago. I have his SB9" model A, which he bought new in 1947 from the Australian distributor, Demco Machinery, at a cost of £150 which converts to modern AU*$300*. He always wanted a Heavy Ten, but there was no way, because he said at the time it cost AU*$1100* !!! His wages were about $20 a week...

Here's a long story, but I think you'll appreciate it. Just after the war, WWII that is, all machinery was in short supply in Australia, so you had to get on the queue with your order, and wait up to 12 months just to get a bench lathe. The Ozzie copy of the 9"South Bend was the Hercus model A, sold by the Distributor, McPhersons, at £98 or *$196*. Not a bad lathe at all, but the SB quality and reputation was certainly worth the extra $s.

My father put his name down for both, and figured which ever one turned up first, he would take, and cancel the other one. Many months later, McPherson's rang and said his new Hercus was in stock and ready for him. Great. The very next morning(!), Demco rang and said his new South Bend was ready for delivery!! Too late to cancel the order now, he was panic struck, and wasn't sure how he was going to handle what was at the least very embarrassing and also likely to be costly. He said he had a sleepless night!

The next morning, McPhersons rang and said they had a customer who urgently needed a lathe and was prepared to pay Dad *$300* for his new Hercus, effectively jumping the queue. My father accepted the "offer" and ended up with the South Bend for the price of the Hercus! *True Story....
*
Regards, RossG
radial1951
_____________


----------



## Canuck75 (Jan 6, 2014)

radial1951 said:


> Hi *Canuck75*, I didn't say anything about prices before because I wasn't absolutely sure of the numbers my father told me many years ago. I have his SB9" model A, which he bought new in 1947 from the Australian distributor, Demco Machinery, at a cost of £150 which converts to modern AU*$300*. He always wanted a Heavy Ten, but there was no way, because he said at the time it cost AU*$1100* !!! His wages were about $20 a week...
> 
> Here's a long story, but I think you'll appreciate it. Just after the war, WWII that is, all machinery was in short supply in Australia, so you had to get on the queue with your order, and wait up to 12 months just to get a bench lathe. The Ozzie copy of the 9"South Bend was the Hercus model A, sold by the Distributor, McPhersons, at £98 or *$196*. Not a bad lathe at all, but the SB quality and reputation was certainly worth the extra $s.
> 
> ...






Wonderful story, thank you.

A couple of things I should correct from my last reply. First I discovered that my lathe is a 1964 not a 1963 - according to a on line serial number check. Secondly, the $15999.00 price I quoted that was on the SB web site was probably just before SB rights and parts were taken over by LeBlonde. I wish I had a better date on this but I had correspondence with SB at the time and shortly thereafter my queries were referred to a LeBlonde address. It was all moot to me because I got what I wanted which was a bull gear shear pin. Anyways, here is an apology to anyone that I may have offended by saying "who would pay such a price", because I actually can understand that if they were determined to get one of the last such lathes. Iconic American iron that will last forever, accurate and solid, fully loaded and with a D1 spindle.

Mine has the old 2 1/4" - 8 TPI spindle which leads to the story about the bull gear drive pin. To loosen the chuck I always engaged the back gear to fully lock the system then, with the cluck key in place, tapped it loose with a rubber or neoprene mallet. This worked a thousand times but for whatever reason the pin decided to break. Teardown of the headstock is required to replace it and that little pin cost $142 by the time it arrived at my door! I subsequently made a keyed plug with attached bar that fits into the back of the spindle and brace it down to the chip tray. Now when I take anything off the spindle I use this lever arrangement and also make sure that the bull gear drive pin is disengaged. No tapping or banging shocks can thus be transferred to anything that can break (pin or back gears)- once burnt twice wise.

When the lathe was new it had the 550V 3 ph electrics which would give you instant reversing! I wonder how many times the chuck came loose on some poor unsuspecting apprentice on that Navy repair ship when he hit the reverse button instead of the stop button? Why would they even provide a reverse button on a threaded spindle lathe?

Does anyone else have "threaded spindle nose" stories?


----------

